
Elon Musk gave assistant 2-week test when she asked for raise, and she failed - kamaal
http://boingboing.net/2017/08/09/elon-musk-gave-assistant-2-wee.html
======
oldandtired
The question to actually ask is, does he still do all of this stuff himself?

If the answer is no then he failed, not her. If the answer is yes, then he
still failed, not her. He failed in the simple fact that for 12 years he did
not value what she was doing for him, in his stead.

~~~
db48x
He probably just started looking at his Outlook calendar directly.

------
amitnist
Probably this is the reason why he is so paranoid about AI. With the tools &
stuff & robos & what not, people are getting useless.

------
db48x
That's awesome.

